# What's your favourite season?



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Spring







Summer







Autumn







Winter







Mine is Winter.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

If we´re talking Vivaldi, I don´t have one. The Four Seasons is the piece of music hat got this 57 year old Metal Head into Classical Music a few years ago.

If we´re talking seasons of the year, I would say spring. The weather is pleasant, not too warm, and has the anticipation of summer.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Judas Priest Fan said:


> If we´re talking Vivaldi, I don´t have one. The Four Seasons is the piece of music hat got this 57 year old Metal Head into Classical Music a few years ago.
> 
> If we´re talking seasons of the year, I would say spring. The weather is pleasant, not too warm, and has the anticipation of summer.


I am speaking about Vivaldi. There are the videos.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The Spring video is blocked in Canada. Which is fitting, because we don't really get Spring in Canada. Just Winter snow, snow, more snow... and then BAM. Summer.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

My favorite seasons here (middle of Germany, cannot speak about regions without a similar moderate 4 season climate) are actually subseasons, namely late spring/early summer (beginning about now), i.e. the merry month of May and maybe early June and sometimes already late April and late summer/early fall, i.e. September.
As for Vivaldi, my favorite is probably his "Autumn" concerto.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Rather arbitrary time segments. For me August through October. Black flies and mosquitos dead, wild blueberries and raspberries for the picking, great natural beauty, fires outdoors in the cool evenings, relatively dry, perfect weather to be outdoors in the Adirondacks.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Couchie said:


> The Spring video is blocked in Canada. Which is fitting, because we don't really get Spring in Canada. Just Winter snow, snow, more snow... and then BAM. Summer.


My area (Tennessee) has a mild winter that blurs into a spring that quickly turns summer-y. Lately, the daily highs have been around 27 C/81 F.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I dislike the Vivaldi immensely. Meteorologically, I agree with EdwardBast.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Spring, al those flowers and new leaves on the trees 👍


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Judas Priest Fan said:


> If we´re talking Vivaldi, I don´t have one.


Same here; fact is I ike the Vivaldi better in James Galway's flute transcription. But I most adore warm weather in summer.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

I don't know if you are joking or what, but my question refers to the work of Vivaldi, not to the actual seasons. Why should I do a poll about actual seasons in a CM forum?

I wonder how many people in the poll were thinking about actual seasons.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like the Four Seasons of Love! Talking Vivaldi, then slow mvt. from Winter <3


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Couchie said:


> The Spring video is blocked in Canada. Which is fitting, because we don't really get Spring in Canada. Just Winter snow, snow, more snow... and then BAM. Summer.


You do in Vermont according to Malcolm Goldstein - here


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Winter > Summer > Spring > Autumn to me.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Spring. Nature coming back to life. Birds singing their hearts out, and are in their spiffiest plumage. Flowers blooming, leaves budding. Weather is pleasant and cool (I dislike hot weather).

Spring > Autumn > Winter > Summer.

As to Vivaldi, I don't have a preference ..........


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm going to say Winter. F minor brooding darkness.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Vivaldi, I like Summer the best. 

In real life, winter by far. Where I live, winter is the only nice season. Every other time of the year is hot, humid, and miserable.


----------

